# Dart Frog suppliers in GA



## divingne1

I drove all around Atlanta today trying to find at least one place to get supplies for dart frogs. I could not find a single place in all of atlanta who carries supplies for these little guys. Anyone on this forum who is in GA and has dart frogs? If so, do you have a local place you go or do you always have to order supplies from an on-line supplier?


----------



## Rodney

I'm not in GA but I am in AL and we actually have a few pet stores here that are nationwide chains that have a lot of stuff actually. Petco, Petzsmart (sp?) and superpetz(sp?) have actually carried a lot of stuff but I'm still a fan on online shopping.


----------



## rattruck

I have been raising Darts since the early 90's and a store owner in the Atlanta area for the past eight years. Unfortunately there is not a lot retail interest in Darts other than just looking, so I removed mine from the store some five years ago. Most of the large box stores can only supply goods and not information, especially on something as unusual (in the retail market) as Dart frogs. It all boils down to paying the bills and what sells. Sorry!


----------



## divingne1

That is what most of the retailers told me yesterday when I asked about them. I did get a response which I highly respected from a store owner. He said he would not carry them because kids would want them and parents would buy them without the slightest knowledge of how to properly house them and care for them.


----------



## Here-Frggy

Try getting your local pet store to contact SunPet in Atlanta. They often have CB stock mainly leucs, tincs, and auratus. Many stores in the Southeast get deliveries weekly from them. You need a business license to go directly to SunPet. SunPet also supplies FF, meds, stone, cork, drift wood and some other supplies that may be helpful. Hope this helps.


----------



## reggorf

Check out http://WWW.ATLFROG.COM . He is on here too. So, if he does not have it, I bet he would know where you can get whatever you need.


----------



## bgmike64

Supplies and known members are scarce here in Ga. It would be nice if the haves and the have nots got together and helped each other expand the hobby. It seems all of the surrounding states have members who meet and supply offspring along with the knowledge of proper care. We generally surf and respond to others posts. I would love to find some breeders in the ATL area so I can expand my collection. I've contacted ATLfrogs on a couple of occassions and they were out of frogs. I really don't want to bother with shipping cause, I could add another frog for the cost of overnight shipping. Just a thought........ :roll:


----------



## divingne1

I have no idea why I didn't find this update to my question until today but I just added the recommended website to my favorites. I only want frogs for pets and really don't want to get into selling them but if mine have babies, I will be looking for someone who is interested in just taking them.

Just looked at his site and according to the site, he has a few frogs that I am interested in getting. How did you contact him. I can not figure out his e-mail.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey,

You can contact him via PM through the forum - his username is *atlfrog* - just type that in the upper most text box when you compose the message, then click the 'Add' button beside it. Best of luck. 

Mike


----------



## divingne1

I finally figured out how to e-mail him and he said although his website shows he has frogs, he doesn't and there is a long waiting list...looks like it is back to paying $63 fed-ex shipping fees.


----------



## divingne1

http://www.repticon.com/atlanta/ WOOOHOOOO


----------



## scream-aim-fire

i live in GA about 20 mins. south of atlanta, just wanted to add has anyone heard of The Fish Garden, its located in newnan i talked to the owner hes a nice guy he said hes been keeping dart frogs for a long time, he knows alot about em. i stopped by there last friday and picked up a ff culture and hes also pickin me up a frog probly gonna be a auratus, either blue/black or green/black not sure yet. im not 100% but i think he said he was gonna start selling the frogs up there.


----------



## bgmike64

That's good news. Can you see if he has a website or store address? I'm curious to see what he has.


----------



## scream-aim-fire

i dont think they have a web cite but the address is 2236 highway 34 E. newnan GA 30265 the number is 770-252-4022, the owners name is Eric hes not always in the store because he goes out and dose maintainance and set ups and stuff on fish tanks and ponds and everything but some times you can catch him in the store.


----------

